# Irvine and OC GTO cruises/owners?



## imaginecreation (Jul 5, 2009)

I just moved to Tustin about 6 months ago and got a Brazen GTO and wanted to go on some runs and meet some people! Is there anything going on around here? Or can we put on a small meet of like 5-10 GTOs?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Darn,

I just came back from the long weekend from visiting that area....

I sure did see a few GTO's


----------



## cncmasterofor (Jan 19, 2008)

You might be better off going to the other forum for GTG's.


----------



## mawren (Jun 28, 2009)

It would be nice if something was formed down here. Most seem to be NorCal, but i know there are a lot of gtos around here. not a day goes by that i dont see atleast 1.


----------



## imaginecreation (Jul 5, 2009)

a few days go by and the only one i see is mine in my garage. 

I have a thread on the other forum too (i'm assuming you are referring to ls2gto.com?)

Let''s get something together! even if it's us 4.


----------



## mawren (Jun 28, 2009)

sounds good. i stiil need to register on ls2


----------



## cncmasterofor (Jan 19, 2008)

imaginecreation said:


> a few days go by and the only one i see is mine in my garage.
> 
> I have a thread on the other forum too (i'm assuming you are referring to ls2gto.com?)
> 
> Let''s get something together! even if it's us 4.



Sorry guys, I'm wwaaaayyyyy up north.


----------



## mawren (Jun 28, 2009)

well i dont have all the details, but friday im linking up with a buddy in san marcos. it would be great to see another gto there


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

im down here in temecula in riverside county, any of u so so cal guys should hit me up on here for some meetings


----------



## mawren (Jun 28, 2009)

badgoat, do u think you can make it to san marcos around 9 on friday


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

mawren, ur talking pm right haha, n ya i probably could any other goats meetin up?


----------



## mawren (Jun 28, 2009)

No my friend says its a lot of imports. ill post up details tomorrow. i know ill be there with a couple of rustangs that make a loud whine when they hit the gas and my buddies car has this strange body kit that says saleen all over it... what a ricer:lol:


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

ok for sure, i will probably be down to see whats the buzz around the race community


----------



## mawren (Jun 28, 2009)

I didnt get a chance to post up when i found out the details. every friday night there is a meet off san marcos blvd and the 78 in best buy parking lot from 9 to about midnight. there are some nice classics, imports and new muscle. besides imports i had one of the slowest cars.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

damn thats sick, alright let me know if you go this week


----------



## mawren (Jun 28, 2009)

Ill let ya know if the wife releases me for another friday night


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

haha o man, nah its all good i dont want you getting in trouble hanging out with us punkass kids


----------



## mawren (Jun 28, 2009)

i bought the car for these vary reasons. shoot i made it through the decision to buy the car that was hell


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

haha yaaa thats what im talking about, well i come on here just about everyday , so just post up when you go and hopefully we can meet up and keep the goat spirit alive around our parts


----------



## mawren (Jun 28, 2009)

OK ill be at the san marcos meet at about 830-9 pm tonight. it is of 78 and san marcos blvd behind chic-fil-a and in and out. hope to see ya there. if u dont see me right away look for 2 camaro ss a cobalt ss, a silver saleen and a silver cobra and park by them


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

sorry i would of gone and met with you, but i dislocated my shoulder again. kind of need to hang back this weekend, ha


----------



## mawren (Jun 28, 2009)

thats sucks man. Im hoping to track down some more goats before i go out again. What kind of mods do you have? Stock im a lot slower than the people i roll with.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

im pretty much stock, i just have a lingenfelter c.a.i, mag x pipe, n 3 inch pipe to flowmasters. but im only 17 haha, my job basically pays for my car payment and insurance, no extra cash for mods haha


----------



## mawren (Jun 28, 2009)

lucky to have that, but if you pay for it props. as long as you dont act stupid(no speeding through parking lot or overrevving), or talk bigger than your car everyone is pretty cool. we are all in our early 20s. i would love to check out those mods to see if i like them though.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

ya i work too damn hard for my **** i dont mess around.n ya for sure. i can make it any other friday you go. last friday was kind of a freak thing haha


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll be hitting up Cars and Coffee in the near future again. I'll post up if any of you want to meet up there one Saturday. I was there on the 18th pretty cool.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

ya for sure i will be down to check out some cars


----------



## mawren (Jun 28, 2009)

I heard there are some nice cars but really early


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

haha ya but i dont care, i like driving through ortega highway, except on my way to work in the work truck haha


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

badgoat91 said:


> ya for sure i will be down to check out some cars


Cool, I'll post up when I'm going.


mawren said:


> I heard there are some nice cars but really early


Yes it is early it starts at 0700 and ends at 0900. Cars start rolling in about 0630 when I got there around 0545 there where about five cars in the lot. Because I live pretty far from Irvine I left the house around 0430 to get there. It gets packed before 0700.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

sounds ok to me, i like hitting up ortega in the morning when theres no traffic haha


----------



## imaginecreation (Jul 5, 2009)

wow that was a thread hijack if i know one...luckily i could care less. haha. Post if you guys are going to any meets and I'll go. or email me. whichever.

[email protected] if anyone has a list.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

for sure imaginecreation


----------

